# Passport photos in Paphos



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

Does anyone know where in Paphos I could have my photograph taken for use in a visa application? I need four standard passport-size photos. In the UK I would find a Photo-Me booth and a few minutes later the photos would appear.

I presume there are no Photo-Me booths in Paphos, so would my first port of call be one of the photographic studios that can be found in various locations in the old town? These studios seem to specialize in wedding photography, but hopefully they can do passport-size photos also.

If anyone has experience of obtaining passport-size photos in Paphos, would they please point me in the right direction.

Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Transcend said:


> Does anyone know where in Paphos I could have my photograph taken for use in a visa application? I need four standard passport-size photos. In the UK I would find a Photo-Me booth and a few minutes later the photos would appear.
> 
> I presume there are no Photo-Me booths in Paphos, so would my first port of call be one of the photographic studios that can be found in various locations in the old town? These studios seem to specialize in wedding photography, but hopefully they can do passport-size photos also.
> 
> ...


I think I have seen a photo booth in the underground car parking at the mall. In one of the escalator areas.
But also you can get them in most photographers.

Veronica


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

If the West coast is the same as the East then any photography shop will do them, when our son wanted them for his yellow slip last year he paid €10 for 10 as this was the minimum order. The whole process took just 5mins.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

Many thanks to both Veronica and JonandGaynor. I will take these useful tips and see what happens. I hate having passport photographs taken, they always seem to make me look gormless . I think the phrase "the camera never lies" was never meant to apply to passport photos.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

Just to complete this thread, mainly for the benefit of subsequent readers perhaps doing a search:

I went first to the photo booth at Kings Avenue mall. It is located as Veronica suggested - at level -1 at the Carrefour end of the mall. The cost was €4-6 euros depending on the option chosen. The ones I needed would have cost €6. There were a few samples of photos produced by the machine. As usual with photos from these machines, the flash seemed to be very bright, giving a washed-out appearance.

I then went to the old town of Paphos and quickly spotted a photographic studio advertising passport and visa photos. I went in and had my photo taken. A charming Cypriot gentleman took three photos in a private studio in the rear, selected the best and printed eight in the size I required (which was a fraction larger than the UK passport size). I was charged €10. He cut the photos with a guillotine into strips and I was very happy.

In summary, I would advise anyone needing passport-sized photos to use a photographic studio rather than the photo booth. The shop I used was in Kennedy Square, but I am sure other photographic studios would be equally as good.


----------



## sheeraz_s (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I’m a U.K. passport holder in Nicosia and it has expired. How do I get a digital photo taken that meets the online U.K. passport criteria, without the risk of the passport photo being rejected when I apply online for a renewal. Any help would be most appreciated! 😊


----------



## sheeraz_s (6 mo ago)

sheeraz_s said:


> Hi everyone! I’m a U.K. passport holder in Nicosia and it has expired. How do I get a digital photo taken that meets the online U.K. passport criteria, without the risk of the passport photo being rejected when I apply online for a renewal. Any help would be most appreciated! 😊


By that, I’m asking if anyone knows photography shops in Cyprus/Nicosia that would take British approved photos with digital identification, as required by U.K. passport applications online. 😄


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When we got our new passports recently my DIL took the photos on her phone. This is an option when applying online. My photo was rejected the first time because the lighting was wrong but she took another and it was approved. My husbands went through straight away.


----------



## sheeraz_s (6 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> When we got our new passports recently my DIL took the photos on her phone. This is an option when applying online. My photo was rejected the first time because the lighting was wrong but she took another and it was approved. My husbands went through straight away.


Thanks Veronica! Great help! Does the app reject it straight away, so you can take another one or does it go away to be checked first? I’m worried about wasting time as the application takes several weeks and I don’t want this to be the reason I’m late in getting the passport back.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It gets checked and then if not suitable you get an email. In fairness it only took a few days for them to reject the photo and my passport came within a few days of my husbands so not much delay. The problem was the light levels the first time.


----------

